# American Kenpo in Sherman Oaks,CA



## KenpoKarateEvolution (Sep 22, 2004)

Kenpo Karate Evolution, now open in Sherman Oaks under the instruction of Steve Baca, 4th Degree Black Belt under Grandmaster Larry Tatum.

4526 Saugus Ave, near the intersection of Sepulveda and Ventura Bl.

818-905-8246. Come on in and train with us!


----------



## RaysOnAwaV (Sep 23, 2004)

Congrats Steve, Is it ok if I am not a member of Mr Tatums org.? I would like to come in and workout with you and Angela sometime.


Salute,
Ray


----------



## KenpoKarateEvolution (Sep 29, 2004)

Sure Ray come on in.......


Steve
KKE


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 29, 2004)

That's really cool, congrats!


----------



## KenpoKarateEvolution (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you!!


----------

